# frame question



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

will a 66 catalina frame fit a 64 lemans conv


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

6 inch different in the wheelbase so probably nothing would line up!!!! But with a BIG hammer you never know!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No !


----------

